# Patting myself on the back



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

Congrats:

that is also a darn good IDEA:}:}

JB:}


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Way to go!*

I think that is fantastic!! Well done and keep up the good work promoting honey & beekeeping. Thanks again, Danno


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Fun @ the Fair*

I agree with "Swobee"

It is not the ribbom of the check (we always give the check back to the Ag dept) but it is a way to promote "Beekeeping" we sign up a lot of people for classes at the Fair.

I am trying to get more people to enter "stuff" @ the fair so there will bee some compitation, my wife have been champion of the class "Bees and Honey" for the past two years * BUT * we (I) guess who did most of the work  had more entries than any one else but **** I said its not for the money or ribbons.

http://www.lakenetnwi.net/member/beekeepers/

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c277/honeyman46408/IMG_0187.jpg?t=1216735163


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

swobee you going to try the state fair this year. I am thinking of doing it.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

honeyman46408 said:


> I am trying to get more people to enter "stuff" @ the fair so there will bee some compitation, http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c277/honeyman46408/IMG_0187.jpg?t=1216735163


Ed,

Under what kind of category did you enter that entire frame of honey?


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

Congratulations! What were sources of honey entered?


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

*Rat-* Yes, I think we'll try it this year. Funny though the darker honey had better flavor IMO yet it faired a lower rating. You could see a few flotaies in the light honey, even though I strained it through a 100 mesh. I guess the judges are typical consumers and feel honey has to be light to be good! If you go to the state fair, I'll be doing some electrical safety presentations. Haven't seen the schedule just yet but assume I'll be there Fri. 9-12-08. We were a big hit last year and glad to be invited back.

*Ginger- *We only had two categories in the local fair- light honey and medium/dark amber. A entrant could only place two samples, of two one lb. queenline bottles. There is no category for frame, comb, chunk, wax, gift package, etc. locally, only the two honey colors. The honey samples were mainly from clover & alfalfa for the light & the darker was "wild flowers". Could even be cannibis since that group of hives is along a creek with lots of it growing wild. Actually, that's my other cash crop but I couldn't find where to list it on the USDA reporting sheet. Maybe I should keep that secret so don't tell anyone, OK?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

indypartridge said:


> Ed,
> 
> Under what kind of category did you enter that entire frame of honey?


Under "Bees and Honey" we have 17 different things we can enter #419 wooden frame of honey any size and last year the "Judge" liked my frame real good


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Good Job*

Swobee,
Congrats on your girls and your hard work.
Regarding the cannibis honey Amelia and I where wondering why we felt all goofy after eating it!!! Wow I think is was good but cant remeber!lol 
Hope I pass my next pee test!(actually great flavor we thought)
Missouri has some honey catagories at their state fair. We dont have any honey this year but maybe next year. We'll go and check out the competition. They always have an observation hive and sell honey ice cream among other honey items. Mmmm I cant wait for the fair food..


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Zane

Glad you liked the honey. Carter was pretty proud giving you that sample that he 'helped' bottle up. His little bee suit looks pretty good and I had the lady make it big enough for him to use it another year or two. So far, he plans to be a bee keeper for Hallowe'en so long as I wear my suit also.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Ha ha tell that little helper howdy for us!!! You have a nice little grandson!!!
I'm trying to get my sister and her twins set up for bee and beekeeper halloween setup!!! Funny you thought of it also!!! Hope the heat is "dry" out there! whew its WARMMMMM here!!!! I really need to get me a suit from magnet man. Does the Kansas state fair offer much beekeeping info? Take care.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Zane,

I honestly can't tell you how our state fair is for honey information. Haven't been to the fair for over 15 years. I can tell you they used to anyway and assume they still do. I plan on helping man the Ks. Honey Producers booth in between our electrical safety demos and those evenings that will find me there. I heard the Show Me state was really encouraging bee keeping a couple of years ago. A family friend near Ft. Leonard Wood was telling us MO. was promoting bee keeping, but I don't recall if they had incentives to help start up new keepers or if it was just a plea for people to answer the call.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

I've seen some stuff at the fair in the past but didn't make it last year. I think I'll head over and see if they still some good information. Its not hot enough for the fair yet but the fair is in a couple weeks. Still time to get to 100!!


----------

